# What is happening to me????



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm on day 6 of horrible dp/dr. I spent the entire day yesterday crying. Crying and sleeping. This morning I woke up and decided enough was enough. I told myself that I wasn't going to pay attention to how I feel. That I needed to get up and do stuff. So I took some klonopin, took a shower, got dressed and then got in the car to drive myself to school to take a test. Then bam, it got exponentially worse. I have NEVER experienced the sensations that I am experiencing today. Driving was insane. I went completely numb. I was sure I was dead. Everything looked so freaking weird. Like nothing I've ever seen before. Like it was all a dream but I didn't even have a sense that it was a dream. I can't describe it. Seriously considered just going to the hospital instead but made myself go to school and do the test. Got out of the car and had to fight my way into the school. Did the test and felt a little bit better. Got back into the car to drive home and it all was just like before. Considered going to the hospital again but was just too freaking terrified. All I wanted was to get home and get in bed. Get home, run upstairs, sit in my bed and have a panic attack.

I'm seriously considering going to the hospital. I really think I'm going insane this time. My thoughts change every 2 seconds. My dp/dr are super mega bad. Feel like I'm dead, don't know where I am, don't know who I am, nothing is real and I have no idea what real should be, etc. I am so numb that I can't even feel panic. I can't cry. Why is all of this happening to me all of a sudden? I was doing so well. I feel like there is something seriously wrong. Something more than dp. Something is happening with the chemicals in my brain. I feel like I'm going insane. I feel like going to hospital and screaming at them until they go a brain scan. I don't want to be hospitalized again but I also can't take another day of this.


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

Hug.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I'm on day 6 of horrible dp/dr. I spent the entire day yesterday crying. Crying and sleeping. This morning I woke up and decided enough was enough. I told myself that I wasn't going to pay attention to how I feel. That I needed to get up and do stuff. So I took some klonopin, took a shower, got dressed and then got in the car to drive myself to school to take a test. Then bam, it got exponentially worse. I have NEVER experienced the sensations that I am experiencing today. Driving was insane. I went completely numb. I was sure I was dead. Everything looked so freaking weird. Like nothing I've ever seen before. Like it was all a dream but I didn't even have a sense that it was a dream. I can't describe it. Seriously considered just going to the hospital instead but made myself go to school and do the test. Got out of the car and had to fight my way into the school. Did the test and felt a little bit better. Got back into the car to drive home and it all was just like before. Considered going to the hospital again but was just too freaking terrified. All I wanted was to get home and get in bed. Get home, run upstairs, sit in my bed and have a panic attack.
> 
> I'm seriously considering going to the hospital. I really think I'm going insane this time. My thoughts change every 2 seconds. My dp/dr are super mega bad. Feel like I'm dead, don't know where I am, don't know who I am, nothing is real and I have no idea what real should be, etc. I am so numb that I can't even feel panic. I can't cry. Why is all of this happening to me all of a sudden? I was doing so well. I feel like there is something seriously wrong. Something more than dp. Something is happening with the chemicals in my brain. I feel like I'm going insane. I feel like going to hospital and screaming at them until they go a brain scan. I don't want to be hospitalized again but I also can't take another day of this.


Maybe you are building up a tolerance to the dose of klonopin you are on and now you are experiencing your dp and anxiety like you did before you started taking it? Just a guess.

If you feel that bad then by all means go to the hospital. I have had a few intense moments lately where I was so overwhelmed that I thought nothing would help and I would never calm down but usually I would try and distract my mind or take a xanax when it was horrible and then take a nap. Hope you feel better soon. I know how helpless a person can feel while going through this.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes,i think a brain scan would be a very good idea so that some possible physical issues can be either confirmed or excluded.
If something physical shows up,then you will get a proper treatment for whatever it could be.And if , as i hope,nothing shows up and the results come normal ,this will allow you to be more relaxed because then you will know this is just DP/DR.
Either way,in my opinion,you only have to gain by doing a brain scan.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

About half an hour ago I broke through into reality again. I just realized that all of yesterday I had pre-dp 3d vision back and woke up with it back again today. It isn't gone away for 2 days. I also remembered that every time before I've gotten a reality period that I've had really horrible changes in perception and distortions. They have been minor compared to this. Why would that happen? Is it because the brain chemicals are trying to correct themselves and then they find the right mixture and snap back? Either way I think I am going to take myself to the hospital this evening.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> About half an hour ago I broke through into reality again. I just realized that all of yesterday I had pre-dp 3d vision back and woke up with it back again today. It isn't gone away for 2 days. I also remembered that every time before I've gotten a reality period that I've had really horrible changes in perception and distortions. They have been minor compared to this. Why would that happen? Is it because the brain chemicals are trying to correct themselves and then they find the right mixture and snap back? Either way I think I am going to take myself to the hospital this evening.


Yes,if i were you i would go to the hospital and would try to get a brain scan done.You see,everything you can think of about your present situation are not certainties,and the more you think,the more confused you get.At least,after the brain scan,you will be able to give your mind a deserved rest


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> About half an hour ago I broke through into reality again. I just realized that all of yesterday I had pre-dp 3d vision back and woke up with it back again today. It isn't gone away for 2 days. I also remembered that every time before I've gotten a reality period that I've had really horrible changes in perception and distortions. They have been minor compared to this. Why would that happen? Is it because the brain chemicals are trying to correct themselves and then they find the right mixture and snap back? Either way I think I am going to take myself to the hospital this evening.


It is a good idea to let doctors and counselors help you. Eventually you will learn to not let these stupid sensations overwhelm you, and that it's just stress. I always know that I need to get very quiet in my dark bedroom and take a nap when I am feeling anxiety/crazy thoughts. It's important to calm your mind down. Some days just don't go too well, and can set up a day of anxiety/dp. But, we can start our day over, by taking a time-out and calming our minds with meditation or a nap. It always works for me. I don't have dp too much anymore, but will get some anxiety episodes. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Bostonred (Dec 21, 2009)

I have had moments like this were my brain seems to flip flop every few seconds. It freaks me out. Its like im thinking about thinking about thinking etc. I have always been sort of introverted and anti social and sometimes it gets bad when I am out like at a restaurant or talking to someone.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I know how you feel, I'm sorry you're having such a hard time.. It's dp, and it's horrible!
Remember, when you enter reality like it really is, it's never any drama, it will be gradual and no "brainy flip-flops". I think you might be mistaking hyper-vigilance that comes with extreme stress for reality. It's all part of anxiety/dp, I've had this over and over a million, godzillion times, and I've finally this time around got what it is.

If you can manage, try stop worrying, or at least keep away from stressful situations for now. Even sound may add to your sensory over-load at this point, not to mention other peoples energies bombarding you throughout the day.

When I was at my worst, which sounds a lot like the way you are now, it used to help just taking benzo's and watching t.v in bed. And don't think! Turn off your mind, it's scanning for threats that isn't there. You are fine, just overwhelmed by life, kids, ex's, and money-trouble.

Hugs from Norway


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

It's so important to try to cut out external stimuli and to calm your mind down anyway you can. Being quiet in a room is how it works for me. Years ago I would get an electrical wave through my brain and my perception would shift--it was always frightening. My home is a haven now of peace with a few old-fashioned fiber optic lights I got at flea markets and peaceful music. I even wear foam earplugs to bed at night to cut out all sound--I also live near a highway. My furnace bothers me too. I'm too sensitive to everything. I'm praying for you tinyfairypeople.


----------

